# Sears 48 inch mower deck center shaft source



## Preston08 (Jan 16, 2018)

Does anyone know of a source for the mower deck center mandrel shaft for 1974 to 1978 Sears garden tractors/ Roper? I believe the shafts are the same for the 42 and 48 inch decks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Searspartsdirect may still carry parts for your mower. If not, you may be able to find the part number you are looking for there, and source it from a place like jacks small engines.


----------



## Preston08 (Jan 16, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Searspartsdirect may still carry parts for your mower. If not, you may be able to find the part number you are looking for there, and source it from a place like jacks small engines.


----------



## Preston08 (Jan 16, 2018)

I have tried both location you have mentioned, but they do not have the shaft or shaft and bearing assembly. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do you have a model# ?


----------



## Preston08 (Jan 16, 2018)

wjjones said:


> Do you have a model# ?


I have a 48 inch deck model number of 917.253260 but unfortunately Sears Parts Direct used to show this deck and also a Craftsman mower with the same model numbers and you chose between them. Now the deck is not shown. The 42 inch deck model number 917.253250 shows a shaft and flange- center part number of 634A426 which is the same for the 48 inch deck. Sears Parts Direct shows the part is not available. No surprise since I bought the deck and tractor new in 1974 and it is still running and cutting grass. The deck has a shaft from an old deck obtained on Craigslist. I have another mower and require a shaft. Do you have another source, or even a Roper inventory that might be available. I have three of these Sears garden tractors an SS 16, ST16 and a 12 HP suburban.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a tough part to find! Try giving these guys a call, perhaps.
http://stollerlawnandgarden.com:8080/Obsolete Parts - Agri-Fab - Giant-Vac.htm


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Check out this link.
http://www.mowergraveyard.com/index..._description=1&keyword=42"+mower+deck&x=0&y=0


----------



## Blu3220 (Apr 3, 2018)

They have one here http://stollerlawnandgarden.com:8080/Obsolete Parts - Agri-Fab - Giant-Vac.htm

You have to scroll a fair way down the page to find it. It's in the 17th group of numbers down the page.


----------

